# Soapers! How many bars per batch?



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I make soap every day when I have milk. My husband helps in the evening so we often get 2 batches out. We get 56 bars per batch made in loaf pans. ( I invented my soap business to justify owning goats. But I don't have any goats in milk and I'm running out of soap!!) :GAAH: How much do ya'll produce and how often do you make soap?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I started making soap just to use extra milk and for personal use...it got to the point that I had so much around in boxes that I decided to try and sell some,I have sold some and have a few regular customers but none that warrants me to make it every day.

Out of a hand made mold that is 17 1/2" long by 4" wide and 3" deep(inside dimensions) and holds a 5lb batch of soap, I get 17 one inch thick bars that weigh just over 4oz each.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Mine weigh about the same. The guillotine style cutter is not very accurate but the customers don't seem to mind. I sell at the local Farmers' Market 2 evenings and Saturdays.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I unmold the slab, I use a miter box and a yard stick to get straight, exact sized bars...I cut with a smooth bladed chef's knife.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe I will try that. I want to make a die-cut style cutter so I can pull the handle down and cut eight exact bars at once.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

I make soap as often as I can; that's usually a couple times a week.

I have four loaf molds that hold about 4# each and make 2 8# batches, splitting each batch between 2 of the molds. I have a mitre cutting box that came with a straight and wavy cutter and cut them into 1" thick bars. With my molds I end up with about 12 bars per loaf, or 24 bars per 8# batch.

I always have extra soap in my batches (I make them that way) so I have lots of little molds I use for the excess. I find that giving customers something extra really helps to make them come back.

What I really want is a Tank cutter. You just put the log in the cutter, press down on the handle and the wire strings cut the entire loaf all at once, just as you're thinking Randi.


----------

